# long narrow pattern with holes



## bluebear (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a rem 1187 3 1/2 and my shot pattern at 30 yrds is a long up and down string with softball size holes in the pattern with the factory full and mod chokes im using whinchester expert 3 in 4's and 3 1/2 bb's at 1550 1600 fps. any ideas on what might cause this? thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

try other shells...


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Multiple reasons. If you take the experts apart you will find the shot is very miss-shaped which in itself can cause patterning issues.

Also, most factory tubes can be improved upon with aftermarket chokes. I am not necessarily talking about super expensive chokes either as I have had really good luck with the Carlson's extended tubes massively improving patterns. My 3 1/2" citori had pattern and alignment issues with the factory tubes which the Carlson's pretty much took care of. They were about 30-40 bucks if I remember correctly.

I would first try different ammo and then if you still have issues try another choke. Get a couple different boxes/brands and see what works.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

2 much choke with large shot. Use a improved or skeet tube.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You are definitely over choking the shot, and this is likely what is causing the blown pattern. It may be the load but I would try the IC if you have it. If this does not help I would try different ammo as well. If that does not solve it, look for a used Carlson choke in a IC or skeet or light modified. The Rem shotguns I own and those I have helped with seem to perform very well with the Carlson chokes and they are priced more reasonable than many others and do the same thing.


----------

